# Damn it



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

My Puffer tank got Ich :sad: Off to the store i go. I just removed the carbon from my filter.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wrong forum, bobme!

_*Moved to the Non-Piranha Forum*_


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

bobme said:


> My Puffer tank got Ich :sad: Off to the store i go. I just removed the carbon from my filter.


 That sucks. Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

add salt - 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons









Oh and put the temp about 82.

you can also medicate if you want, ick meds are pretty effective.

:moved: to desiese & paracites


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

dont worry bobme, my gold puffer got ich 2 weeks ago too. Aint no thing. ich and water changes cured in in almost 3 days.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> dont worry bobme, my gold puffer got ich 2 weeks ago too. Aint no thing. ich and water changes cured in in almost 3 days.


 you they should be fine pretty fast if you do the things innes said


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Added the salt, ill keep you guys updated. Thanks.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Good Luck Bobme.. Ich is usually easy to cure if caught early!!


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i'm not 100% on this, but aren't puffers scale-less, making them delicate to ich meds? be careful. also, when i had an outbreak of ich in my community tank, i pumped the temp up to 86. without adding any meds or salt or anything, the ich was clear in 3 days.


----------

